# Time out for 9 month old?



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

A pamphlet from my ped today (at my son's 9 month visit) says:

"At this age (9 months), babies learn what "no" means. Say "no" calmly and firmly and either take away the item that your child should not be playing with or remove him from the situation. *If your child continues to do what you told him not to do, you can put your baby in a playpen for 1 minute without any toys or attention from you.* It is a good idea to be both gently and firmly in control." (Bold is mine)

I do not plan on doing this, but it shocked me to read that they are recommending this for 9 month old babies?!? Is a baby this age really going to understand that they are in their playpen alone because they kept trying to reach for the remote control after you said "no"??


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

That's ridiculous.








At that age, the best tool you have is distraction/redirection- especially playful distraction.


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

That's crazy! My DD is 8m, and not only would I never do that to her but I know she wouldn't understand it. When she grabs for something, she just wants to play and discover. I redirect her to something more appropriate.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

yeah, that's nuts. I work in early intervention and that's just nuts.

ETA: Most people don't use playpens any more so perhaps it's an old pamphlet?


----------



## BamBam'sMom (Jun 4, 2005)

I think I read the same thing in the AAP book they gave me at the hospital when I had ds. Too bad a lot of people follow their advice.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, I have the AAP's book and it says something like that in there, too. My in-laws did this. First they spanked him, and then they put him in T/O in a room where he couldn't see them in a playpen for at least one minute. They probably didn't start until he was about 10 months old, he could pull up and that was what prompted it. That poor kid.


----------



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

That is unbelievable. I can't imagine how confused a baby that age would be in that situation.


----------



## swampangel (Feb 10, 2007)

Like everyone else, I agree that this is crazy. I wish peds wouldn't put out information about discipline.


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

That's one of the silliest things I've ever heard.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amandaleigh37* 
"At this age (9 months), babies learn what "no" means. Say "no" calmly and firmly and either take away the item that your child should not be playing with or remove him from the situation. *If your child continues to do what you told him not to do, you can put your baby in a playpen for 1 minute without any toys or attention from you.* It is a good idea to be both gently and firmly in control."


*WHAT?!* Are they *INSANE*?!







:


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chicagomom* 
That's one of the silliest things I've ever heard.

Uh yeah, what she said...







:


----------



## ALkiMom (May 30, 2007)

So not good...


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

The sad thing is how many people take parenting advice from their pediatricians.


----------



## elizawill (Feb 11, 2007)

i honestly can't even remember my daughter or son doing anything before the age of 1 that would merit a time-out! i never even lost my temper and yelled at my daughter until she was 2 years old (but then i became the crazy mommy screamer & had to find GD to save us all!).

sure, a baby may pinch, smack, bite -- just redirect them and explain not to do that and why. they're just being babies!!! my kids couldn't even walk until they were 10 or 11 months old! why would a pediatrician say to put a BABY in time-out???? that is seriously wack.







:


----------

